# Awesome Amateur Riding, Filming, and Editing



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

looks nice. what program did you use to edit it


----------



## Foofighterj (Dec 13, 2013)

This is sweet man. What camera is this?


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

I like it ... a lot! :thumbsup:


----------

